

Open source framework for building TV apps - chestnut-tree
http://fmtvp.github.com/tal/

======
chestnut-tree
The framework has been developed by the BBC. Here's a blog post introducing
the project [http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/posts/Making-the-TV-
Appl...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/posts/Making-the-TV-Application-
Layer-Open-Source)

